# 2012



## Der Pilger (Nov 12, 2009)

Recently in our outreach I've been asked by two different people about 2012. Obviously the movie has gotten people thinking about the end of the world. My general response to this consists of a couple points:

1) When you die, that is the end of the world for you.
2) Jesus told his disciples that it was not for them to know the times and the seasons, but it was certainly up to them to be ready and fully awake, for the Son of Man will come as a thief in the night.

Has anyone else encountered these questions and, if so, how have you answered?


----------



## Nathan Riese (Nov 12, 2009)

Those points are really good points. I can't think of anything else to add besides maybe asking the person, "What if the end of the world was RIGHT NOW?" Would you be ready? Where would you go?


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I'm hoping Charlie Gibson or Katie Couric will have a special feature explaining what this is all about. It will be helpful if they can get a panel of luminaries like Hal Lindsey, Tim LeHaye and Dan Brown to flesh out the particulars and what we need to do to prepare for it.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 12, 2009)

What did they expect from the Mayan calendar? An infinitely long document?


----------



## Athaleyah (Nov 12, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> What did they expect from the Mayan calendar? An infinitely long document?



Exactly... the Mayan calendar is based on their number systems. To uniquely account for longs periods of time they invented the "long count" calendar. Like a normal calendar, the Mayans fully expected the count to end and the calendar to start a new cycle. And they held that there had been 1 complete previous cycle before the one we are ending soon. It really is just a calendar.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2009)

My calendar ends at 2009 should I be worried??


----------



## Skyler (Nov 12, 2009)

BJClark said:


> My calendar ends at 2009 should I be worried??



Be afraid. Be very, very afraid...


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 12, 2009)

Mayan calendar, Planet X flyby, Nostradamus' predictions (what HASN'T he predicted?), polar re-alignment, etc., & etc., has the unbelievers I know all a-twitter. Just about every meeting I go to eventually gets to the subject. The other salesmen in my office claim they are using it as a close- "Might as well go for it and enjoy a nice bathroom for the time we have left."

Blows my mind what the unregenerate will swallow whole to avoid facing the truth of God's Word. Evolution. Aliens having seeded the Earth and being involved in history. Re-incarnation. New age nutbags. The credulity is incredulous.


----------



## Der Pilger (Nov 12, 2009)

Brad said:


> Blows my mind what the unregenerate will swallow whole to avoid facing the truth of God's Word. Evolution. Aliens having seeded the Earth and being involved in history. Re-incarnation. New age nutbags. The credulity is incredulous.



Which is why I am not an evidentialist.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 12, 2009)

Der Pilger said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Blows my mind what the unregenerate will swallow whole to avoid facing the truth of God's Word. Evolution. Aliens having seeded the Earth and being involved in history. Re-incarnation. New age nutbags. The credulity is incredulous.
> ...


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm saving up and waiting for the 2012 checklist. You have to be prepared!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Nov 12, 2009)

But, Harold Camping says the world will end in 2011!


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> But, Harold Camping says the world will end in 2011!


Yeah, he's always had a little trouble with the math.


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll just put in my fake buck teeth, wipe my sleeve across my snotty nose and say "See ya' in 2013!"


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 16, 2009)

> Exactly... the Mayan calendar is based on their number systems. To uniquely account for longs periods of time they invented the "long count" calendar. Like a normal calendar, the Mayans fully expected the count to end and the calendar to start a new cycle. And they held that there had been 1 complete previous cycle before the one we are ending soon. It really is just a calendar.



From aliens who look like lizards.


----------



## Frank Brito. (Nov 16, 2009)

I met a guy who claimed to seriously believe that the world would end in 2012.

I just asked him to sign a contract stating that his car and his house would be mine as of January 1, 2013.

He suddenly revealed he was a skeptic.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 16, 2009)

No one knows when the end is to come, only the Father. It could be today. No one is expecting it today. It probably won't be Dec 21 2012 because everyone expects it that day.

Matthew 24:16-51 KJV
[25] Behold, I have told you before.
[26] Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not.
[27] For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.
[28] For wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together.
[29] Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken:
[30] And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.
[31] And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.
[32] Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh:
[33] So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors.
[34] Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.
[35] Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.
[36] But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.
[37] But as the days of Noe were, so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.
[38] For as in the days that were before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day that Noe entered into the ark,
[39] And knew not until the flood came, and took them all away; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.
[40] Then shall two be in the field; the one shall be taken, and the other left.
[41] Two women shall be grinding at the mill; the one shall be taken, and the other left.
[42] Watch therefore: for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.
[43] But know this, that if the goodman of the house had known in what watch the thief would come, he would have watched, and would not have suffered his house to be broken up.
[44] Therefore be ye also ready: for in such an hour as ye think not the Son of man cometh.
[45] Who then is a faithful and wise servant, whom his lord hath made ruler over his household, to give them meat in due season?
[46] Blessed is that servant, whom his lord when he cometh shall find so doing.
[47] Verily I say unto you, That he shall make him ruler over all his goods.
[48] But and if that evil servant shall say in his heart, My lord delayeth his coming;
[49] And shall begin to smite his fellowservants, and to eat and drink with the drunken;
[50] The lord of that servant shall come in a day when he looketh not for him, and in an hour that he is not aware of,
[51] And shall cut him asunder, and appoint him his portion with the hypocrites: there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Nov 16, 2009)

Brad said:


> Glenn Ferrell said:
> 
> 
> > But, Harold Camping says the world will end in 2011!
> ...



And, he's an engineer!


----------



## lynnie (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually the Mayans had a more accurate calendar than we do. They were enormously astronomically advanced. 

Some folks interpret the vague Mayan references to be a long elliptical comet on about a 3000 year path, which will return at that time. If it did hit it would be catastrophic. If it is big enough and close enough it will create terrible tides both in the water and in the crust (think earthquakes). 

I consider it to be a deep deception that many Christian swallow, that previous generations were less technologically advanced than us, and we had a stone age and bronze age and so forth. That is Darwinian. Both bible inferences and archaeology support the idea that before the flood there was great technology, and it probably was carried over for at least a couple generations after. I think Babel was probably some sort of communications tower, maybe radio (not some stupid brick ziggarut to worship a God) and that Noah had electricty on the ark. Previous civilizations had surgery to rival ours and could probably split the atom. I don't feel like looking up my links and books and archaeology for sceptics here, but the information is all out there for anybody who rejects Darwinian evolution of society and technology.

That said, I'm guessing we will have a comet flyby in 2012. Maybe a crash, who knows. I use this opportunity to talk to everybody I can about Jesus Christ and the bible and salvation. I am on the coastal plain, 20 feet above sea level and 40 miles in. A mid Atlantic event could drown everybody here. I am ready to die, and using this movie to tell as many people as I can about the Lord. 

If not a comet, so what? One of these years nukes will go off somewhere. Maybe a bio terror plague. This is a wonderful opportunity to talk about apocalyptic prophecy and the bible. People are open, thank God, and I'm using this.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 16, 2009)

If the Mayans were so smart, why aren't they still here today to tell us what their calander means?


----------

